# Big Bear encounter today



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Oct 29, 2019)

Wife and I took our Boston terrier out this afternoon on the golf cart. She got off the cart down near the pond, and started towards the woods. Then, a huge black bear came out of the woods right where she was headed. It was a stand-off. We started hollering, until the bear went back in the woods. Our dog reluctantly came back, and her hair was standing up on her back from one end to the other. Fun afternoon!


----------



## MontanaResident (Nov 10, 2019)

Big Red Oaks 4 me said:


> Wife and I took our Boston terrier out this afternoon on the golf cart. She got off the cart down near the pond, and started towards the woods. Then, a huge black bear came out of the woods right where she was headed. It was a stand-off. We started hollering, until the bear went back in the woods. Our dog reluctantly came back, and her hair was standing up on her back from one end to the other. Fun afternoon!



Those situations can be scary. My little dog is so protective, she loses her mind when encountering large predators.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 10, 2019)

I saw this on Facebook once and thought to myself, this is soooo true. If any stranger or other dog tries going near my daughters, Jacque their dog transforms from this football sized dog to a ferocious beast. Gotta love the little guy cause I can honestly say, he’d lay his life down to protect our family


----------



## MontanaResident (Nov 11, 2019)

MechanicMatt said:


> I saw this on Facebook once and thought to myself, this is soooo true. If any stranger or other dog tries going near my daughters, Jacque their dog transforms from this football sized dog to a ferocious beast. Gotta love the little guy cause I can honestly say, he’d lay his life down to protect our family



LOL. Years ago a girl friends Chihuahua was equally confused about his size in life. Fully evident when he tried to mount my female Rottweiler.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 17, 2020)

During a bear attack I throw rocks at the person I’m with, that way the bear knows who’s side I’m on.


----------



## motorhead99999 (Jan 17, 2020)

I find it funny that a blank bear could be petrified of a dog 1/8 the size of it. I use to have a beagle that would chase the black bears around the camp ground we use to go to.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jan 17, 2020)

Gypo Logger said:


> During a bear attack I throw rocks at the person I’m with, that way the bear knows who’s side I’m on.



That is the best advice I have heard in some time. I often go with some friends through a forested area near my house. I am asked often what will I do when the bears come around. No worries as I remind them I just have to be faster then they are. Thanks


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 19, 2020)

Ted Jenkins said:


> That is the best advice I have heard in some time. I often go with some friends through a forested area near my house. I am asked often what will I do when the bears come around. No worries as I remind them I just have to be faster then they are. Thanks


----------



## fubar2 (Jan 20, 2020)

Some days you get the bear. Some days the bear gets you. A famous quote from some guy named Tony.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 21, 2020)

When getting attacked by a bear just run down hill because a bear can’t run down hill very fast and will usually do a face plant or just a tuck and roll, but I have news for you, I can’t run down hill very fast either.
Here’s a good read.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Jan 22, 2020)

We dont have bears in Ireland but I have encountered upright standing, fast moving and very threatening hippies in the woods.


----------

